# Post A Picture of A Video Game Collectible You're Most Proud Of Owning



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 24, 2019)

It doesn't necessarily have to be a rare item, but something video game related that you own and you want to show off. Cute, rare, vintage, one of a kind, handmade, auction item, amiibo, stradegy guide, keychain, costume ect.

Here's mine:


Spoiler: ︶ω︶
















Now they're mostly sold out and the ones being sold online, that are complete (box, manual, collectible), are being sold at ridiculously high scalper prices, so I'm twice as happy to have bought mine when I did. 

I wish more Nintendo games came in big detailed boxes worth collecting.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2019)

This Alphinaud minion figurine. What I'm not proud of is how much I paid for it.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

ooh very cute :3


----------



## Beanz (Aug 25, 2019)

I’ve bought all of these amiibo from five below in the past year. I also have a purple splatoon squid amiibo but I don’t have an image of it rn.


Boone amiibo card!

My wild world cartridge that I bought 2 years ago which I guess is a collectible. Sadly the cartridge didn’t come with a case or manual. 



As you can see every collectible thing I own is Animal crossing related!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a ww cartridge too (used to play the heck out of it), but I'm not so proud of its gunky condition its been a long time since dug it up again 

I kept the manual and box because i like hoarding game boxes for the art





wish I had an Isabelle amiibo


----------



## Trundle (Aug 26, 2019)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> View attachment 227515
> I’ve bought all of these amiibo from five below in the past year. I also have a purple splatoon squid amiibo but I don’t have an image of it rn.
> 
> View attachment 227518
> ...



I think it'd be super cool to have all the AC amiibos but I'm still a closeted Animal Crosser. You should keep growing the collection!

I don't have a picture of it right now, but my most prized video game collectible is my copy of Fire Emblem 7 for GBA. I think it's a little bit rare now, but it's also my favourite game.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 27, 2019)

Trundle said:


> I think it'd be super cool to have all the AC amiibos but I'm still a closeted Animal Crosser. You should keep growing the collection!
> 
> I don't have a picture of it right now, but my most prized video game collectible is my copy of Fire Emblem 7 for GBA. I think it's a little bit rare now, but it's also my favourite game.



Fire emblem 7 is my favorite fire emblem too, but I've literally been trying to figure out for _*years* _ whether I like fe7 or awakening more. 

I like fe7 for the music, 32 bit style, that you were part of the story, Lyn, nino x Jaffar, hector, florina, eliwood x lyn/ninian , story and simple to get gameplay. Actually, this was the first fire emblem i got to play and made me fall in love with the fire emblem series.Though by the time I got to play it, gba was long over and 3ds was the new cool kid in town, so I played mine through an emulator, but i loved it either way more than I like it's sequel even.

But i also love fire emblem awakening, i like how you the protagonist actually play a bigger role in the story, and not only that, also start out as the antagonist, i loved the story and I'd be lying if i said the music wasn't also good. I really liked the sense of humor and the character interactions, the only things that kind of irked me were the censorship and how the game pushes the chrom x sumia relationship when it should be left ambiguous for you the player to decide.  *(robinxchrom bite me sumia fans)*

So I'm still internally debating over which game was better.


----------

